# Keeping Pea Gravel in Place?



## GusMan (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a client who has an existing pea gravel driveway over a compacted crushed stone base.

I am trying to find out how to apply a bonding agent i.e. epoxy/mortar mix that will hold the pea gravel in place.

GusMan


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

OHHH....

I'm about to bust... lol

Unfortunately, I think the Terms of Service keep me from telling you about the product we make for that! DOH!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mix that pea gravel with portland, sand, and water. Float and trowel it off real nice. It'll look just like concrete.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

duct tape


----------

